

The Truth About Cold Water - spahl
http://gcaptain.com/maritime/blog/cold_water/?11198

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted two days ago and was on the front page for over a day:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499868>

Many comments and lengthy discussions, some of which were very interesting.

Don't comment here - go read that item instead.

Ask PG: These URLs seem identical - is the duplicate detection not working at
all? What am I missing ...

